# Some good luck wishes for my dad



## B-17engineer (Jan 31, 2011)

After 25 years of being a Police Officer in Millburn Township my dad has decided to retire. Today was his last day and work and came home today with a ton of boxes with his equipment, uniform, etc. He became a cop when he was 21. He only went to college for a short period of time. He has a pension but is trying to look for a new job, and we all know (well the US atleast) its not easy to find jobs. He finished at the rank of lieutenant. Thanks guys!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 31, 2011)

Good luck to him, and as a fellow son of a Police Officer, thank him for me!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2011)

Good luck and best wishes to your Dad, Harrison.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 31, 2011)

Echos of the above: congrats on the retirement, good luck on the job hunt! Shouldn't be toooo hard for a guy with a security background.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, RA, he's looking into security jobs for private companies I think!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jan 31, 2011)

Good luck to your dad, hope it will be a quick job search for him.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 31, 2011)

Many thanks to your Dad, for his service, H...and best of luck to him


----------



## javlin (Jan 31, 2011)

H I was actually thinking of your Dad last evening when I heard on the radio that alot of the PD in NJ were being let go to budget constraints.It might be best he gets out now if not in partiality to the fact of safety reasons.I wish him luck out there and I would not think it be to hard for a man of his experience and integrity to locate something. Cheers


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 31, 2011)

Wish him luck from me Harrison.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds like he's retiring by choice and not by force. At 46, he can start a whole new life doing what he wants - definitely some positives there. Best wishes!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2011)

With all here Harrison.  Tell him I appreciate his service also.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 1, 2011)

Good luck to your dad Harrison.


----------



## imalko (Feb 1, 2011)

Good luck and best wishes to your dad and your family Harry.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 1, 2011)

Best wishes from deepest darkest Wiltshire.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Good luck to you Sir and thank you for making this crazy world a bit safer!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks guys he'll really appreciate it!


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 1, 2011)

Good luck to him - no doubt a wise decision to retire. A very happy retirement awaits.


----------



## Torch (Feb 1, 2011)

Good luck and best wishes and most importantly he made it home safe..........


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2011)

H, tell your dad congrats from another law enforcement guy in NJ!!! Hope he gets some time to kick back and enjoy a little.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 1, 2011)

Once again appreciate it guys! I'm sure he will too.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank your dad for me, Harrison. Best wishes to him.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats to your Father. Hope he finds the job he is looking for. Maybe you should push him in the direction of working at a Hobby Shop, discounts on models and supplies and such for you if you catch my drift


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 1, 2011)

That would be awesome! Thanks


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats to the best of luck to him!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2011)

Good luck and tell him thanks for what he did. 

Police and Firemen in my opinion are two of the most underpaid and underappreciated jobs out there.


----------



## magnu (Feb 1, 2011)

Best wishes to yor Dad and good luck on his future employment


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats to your Dad, Harrison and i'll echo others who have already expressed their appreciation. 
Derek


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 1, 2011)

I sure wish your father the very best of luck; please pass on my thanks and appreciation for his work in the police. *deep bow*
I'm pretty sure that he'll find a good job very soon that he'll love - I sure hope he does!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 1, 2011)

Best wishes for your dad Harrison, and a "Thank You" for his service.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 1, 2011)

He really appreciates the well wishes guys


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2011)

Best Wishes to your Dad Harrison!


----------



## rochie (Feb 2, 2011)

give your Dad my best wishes Harrison and i need a chef if he's interested. long hours lousey pay but all the roast beef and gravy sandwiches you can eat !!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 2, 2011)

He appreciates the offer Karl! Thansk Wayne!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2011)

Best wishes for your Dad Harry. On behalf of me, shake hands with him, please.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2011)

Best of luck to your dad Harrison!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2011)

If he's ever in the neighbourhood H, drinks are on me......




Now, I've got a few parking and speeding tickets here.........


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 3, 2011)

Best wishes to your Dad H, I'm sure something will come through and a big thanks to him for wandering the street and keeping us all safe.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 3, 2011)

I think he's sent in a few applications to security companies! Thanks


----------



## DBII (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy retirement. 

DBII


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 6, 2013)

Well guys, an update for you all 

After 2-2.5 years of various different odd jobs my dad finally got something steadier

He's head of Security at Metlife Stadium (Concert Venue, New York Jets/Giants play there, and Red Bulls play there), pretty cool job I just learned via email from my mom. So Im pretty happy for him that he found something steady


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sounds great H! Give my very best next time!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cool. That is a prestigious position. Good on your Dad!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2013)

Pretty cool job Harrison! Now you can get some cheap tickets...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2013)

Great news H - give my regards and congrats to your Dad.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2013)

I agree, that's great news!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

